# Sebastian Hänel jetzt bei Zeck Fishing



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke Zeck verpflichtete momentan bekannte Leute mit Reichweite, die mit ihren Fanboys auch gleich eine Menge an potentiellen Käufern mitbringen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich denke Zeck verpflichtete momentan bekannte Leute mit Reichweite, die mit ihren Fanboys auch gleich eine Menge an potentiellen Käufern mitbringen.


Genau so ist es. Es geht um die "Angel-Groupys", also die Kundencommunity, die der Influencer mitbringt. Und der wird Hänel künftig halt erklären, dass Fische ausschließlich auf Köder vom Zeck stehen


----------



## ae71 (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo, der Carsten Zeck hat es perfekt gemacht. Sehr gute Angler zu sich ins Boot zu holen. Dietel als Barschexperte der wirklich was drauf hat, und nun den bekanntesten Zanderangler, Sebastian Hänel, auch kein Dummschwätzer, sondern hat es auch bewiesen das er viel Ahnung hat. Für mich einfach das beste was man als Firma Zeck herausholen kann. Seine Wallerteamangler erfreuen sich auch großer beliebtheit, was fehlt wäre ein Hechtpapst, da kenne ich aber selber im Augenblick niemand der so bekannt ist wie diese 2 Dietel/Hänel.
Also ich glaube die Firma Zeck wird in Zukunft sehr gutes Material hervorbringen für die Raubfischangler.
Top gemacht, ich hätte es nicht anders gemacht!! Weil mal ganz ehrlich (mit  Veit oder Dietmar holst du dir Persönlichkeiten die zu arg Polarisieren). Nicht falsch verstehen auch super Angler aber entweder man mag sie oder man haßt sie.


----------



## Mescalero (25. Oktober 2022)

Hechtexperten wüsste ich ein paar, jkc oder Lajos1 um nur mal zwei zu nennen. 

Auch einige Döbel- und Rotaugenspezis oder sind das etwa gar nicht die Zeck Zielfische?


----------



## Ron73 (25. Oktober 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> was fehlt wäre ein Hechtpapst,


Uli B.?


----------



## ae71 (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo, stimmt Uli B.  wäre super! Aber ich weiß nicht ob er sich einschrenken ließe mit nur Zeck Ködern zu angeln, dadurch das er ein Angelladen und Online shop hat. Kontraproduktiv bzw kommt evtl. darauf an ob er als Berater  einspringt. Köder herstellen lässt die er dann auch verkauft unterm Label Zeck.


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2022)

Roland Lorkowski fehlt noch im Zeck Team.


----------



## thanatos (25. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Roland Lorkowski fehlt noch im Zeck Team.


jaja der gute alte C&Rler - was soll er da ?? er vertreibt doch mit seiner Firma Profiblinker 
Spitzenprodukte


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hechtexperten wüsste ich ein paar, jkc oder Lajos1 um nur mal zwei zu nennen.
> 
> Auch einige Döbel- und Rotaugenspezis oder sind das etwa gar nicht die Zeck Zielfische?


Hallo,

zu viel der Ehre jkc ist einer, ich bin nur ein normaler Hechtangler (hauptsächlich bin ich ja Fliegenfischer). Mein Sohn ist da aber Experte und deshalb weiß ich, dass ich da keiner bin. Bis ich zwei Hechte habe, hat der fünf und meist auch größere. Während ich in den letzten 5 Jahren 4 Hechte mit über einen Meter fing, hatte der da so rund 40 (!). Die Experten bewegen sich da in anderen Welten. Ich fange ganz gut und bin auch zufrieden, zumal ich durch die Erfolge meines Sohnes erst so richtig mitbekommen habe, welch gute Hechtgewässer wir in Bezug auf Anzahl und auch Größe hier bei uns haben. Seitdem (seit rund 10 Jahren) habe ich das Hechtfischen auch etwas forciert und etwas von meinem Sohn partizipiert. So fange ich jetzt, bei etwa 50 Prozent mehr Tage in welchen ich auf Hecht fische, so rund 100 Prozent mehr, als früher  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Oktober 2022)

Nicht so bescheiden Lajos,
wir schlagen dich, dem Carsten einfach vor,
Damit wirst du dann offiziell Teamangler, bei Zeck-Fishing und Hechtkaiser ernannt.
Dann machst beim YPC Bank 2023, mit deinem Blinker alle platt.
Sehr geile Vorstellung.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Roland Lorkowski fehlt noch im Zeck Team.



Bitte nicht, den kann ich mir absolut nicht geben. Das fachliche lass ich mal dahingestellt aber allein wie er in seinen Videos redet (so monoton und soooo laaaaaangsaaaam). Wenn ich mal wieder partout nicht einschlafen kann, brauchs nur ein Video vom Roland und nach spätestens fünf Minuten schlafe ich wie ein Stein.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Oktober 2022)

Ach was!

Bei Profiblinker die Videos einfach auf 20-fache Geschwindigkeit stellen dann wird aus einem 5 Stunden Video auf YouTube nur noch ein....nun ja.... 2 Stunden Video...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Oktober 2022)

Unvergessen sein Vergleich der Eigendehnung von monofiler und geflochtener Schnur. Wenn man schon beim messen bescheißt, sollte man es evtl. nicht so offensichtlich tun.


----------



## Eyecident (25. Oktober 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Uli B.?



Zeck hat doch Jan Borek im Team als Hecht Experten und ich denke den werden sie nächstes Jahr auch mehr pushen auch ausserhalb von Zeck+!


----------



## Ron73 (25. Oktober 2022)

Eyecident schrieb:


> Zeck hat doch Jan Borek im Team als Hecht Experten und ich denke den werden sie nächstes Jahr auch mehr pushen auch ausserhalb von Zeck+!


Das sollte eigentlich auch nur ein Scherz sein, siehe Smiley. 
An Jan Borek habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht, kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Roland Lorkowski fehlt noch im Zeck Team.


Falsch: Carsten Zeck fehlt noch im Profi Blinker Team.


----------



## degl (25. Oktober 2022)

all,

er hat sich nun mal entschlossen die "Spielwiese" zu nutzen und auch sein Einkommen damit zu bestreiten und er wird seinen Weg machen..........die "klassischen Berater" im Angelladen schauen sich selbst die Videos an, damit sie überhaupt wissen, wovon die Kunden sprechen.................

Ich denke da an die Dietelruten...............werden wohl erst anfang 2.Quartal im Laden sein aber hier schon ausführlich "zer-wortet".......aber mir fällt schon lange auf, das die "kleinen" Schmieden einfach schneller auf Tendenzen reagieren oder sie ins laufen bringen

Entweder freuen wir uns darauf oder................

gruß degl


----------



## buttweisser (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke, es ist wie im Fußball. Den Herrn Hänel hat einfach das Geld gelockt. Wenn man mit Zanderkant auf der Stelle tritt und jemand gutes Geld bietet, dann vergisst man schnell wo man herkommt. Das ist halt so.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2022)

Für mich wird er immer der "Schnurfummler" bleiben, der diese merkwürdige Technik erfunden hat, nach jeder Kurbelumdrehung mit dem Finger in die Schnur zu fassen, um Bisse zu erkennen.
(Geht nur mit gerade übersetzten Rollen!)
Mir hat er immer leid getan, weil ich vermutete, dass er anscheinend so gefühlstote Ruten fischt, die dies nötig machen?

Jürgen


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Oktober 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich wird er immer der "Schnurfummler" bleiben, der diese merkwürdige Technik erfunden hat, nach jeder Kurbelumdrehung mit dem Finger in die Schnur zu fassen, um Bisse zu erkennen.
> (Geht nur mit gerade übersetzten Rollen!)
> Mir hat er immer leid getan, weil ich vermutete, dass er anscheinend so gefühlstote Ruten fischt, die dies nötig machen?
> 
> Jürgen



Veit Wilde macht das ja auch. Die Beiden angeln ja schon länger auf Zander. 
Vielleicht haben sie sich das damals angewöhnt als die Ruten noch nicht so eine gute Rückmeldung hatten? So zumindest meine Vermutung.


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2022)

Selbst mit der feinfühligsten Rute der Welt, verbessert man damit seine Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Selbst mit der feinfühligsten Rute der Welt, verbessert man damit seine Wahrnehmung.


Hast du das mal probiert?
Ich habe es versucht, mir dabei fast die Finger verknotet und auch diese ständige Konzentration auf das Fingern gefiel mir nicht.
Wenn das Ganze zum Automatismus wird, dann wird es wahrscheinlich auch zum Erfolg führen?
Davon ab, fühle ich bei meinen Ruten einen Biss auch über den Griff, spätestens am Zusammenfallen der Schnur.
Aber ich bin sowieso nicht so der Zanderangler, gibt es bei mir nur ausnahmsweise?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich mache das wenn ich es für erforderlich halte, z.B. unter schlechten Windbedingungen oder wenn wir mit mehreren unterwegs sind und nebenbei quatschen, habe da aber meine eigene Technik womit ich von der Übersetzung unabhängig von und bei der ich nicht mehr Konzentration aufwenden muss als ich dann auf Seite der Bisserkennung einsparen kann.


----------



## Captain_H00k (25. Oktober 2022)

Zeck sollte sein Geld lieber in Form von Qualitätsprodukten an den Kunden weiterleiten, anstatt damit irgendwelche Influencer ins Boot zu holen.
Die BA Ruten zeigen es doch,schlechter Kork, veraltetes Konzept was die Ringe betrifft,aber der Preis ist dank gutem Marketing trotzdem sehr hoch.Ich finde zu hoch,für das was man dafür bekommt.
Dann hab ich neulich die Specs von einer von deren Ruten abseits dieser Serie betrachtet, trotzdem nur Alconite an ner 169€ oder 189€ Rute,weiß den Preis nicht mehr genau.
Die haben bestimmt auch paar anständige Sahcen was P/L angeht.
Aber was den Sektor Ruten angeht,sind die für mich abseits vom Wels Kram ( Davon hab ich nämlich keinen Plan,kann also nicht urteilen ) ,nicht ernst zu nehmen .


----------



## Guinst (25. Oktober 2022)

"Nur Alconite an ner 169 oder 189 Rute" ... Kann mich täuschen, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das doch noch gut.
Teilweise werden bis 250 Euro Fazlites verbaut. Fuji Sic ab etwa 150 wie vor 15 Jahren etwa gibt es nicht mehr.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen und in der Praxis spielt es vermutlich keine Rolle. Bis auf die Lautstärke und da ist Alconite doch super!


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Roland Lorkowski fehlt noch im Zeck Team.


Wenn der Roland das lesen würde, wackelte das Winkelsmaar .


----------



## Captain_H00k (25. Oktober 2022)

Das is so aber auch nicht ganz richtig Guinst 
Nehmen wir mal Shimanos Lineup als prominents Gegenbeispiel,Fazlite soweit ich weiß nur bei den Curado Ruten,ab Zodias Alconite sogar mit SiC Tip bei den Spinnings.Und bei der Expride dann durchgehend SiC.
Und wenn man die Adrena mit den DTL Ruten vergleicht,was ja preislich hinkommt,dann kann man eigentlich nur müde schmunzeln.
Auch bei anderen Herstellern schaut es so aus,gibt halt gute und schlechte,bzw in dem Fall großzügig oder eher geizig ihrer Kundschaft gegenüber 

Edit : Zudem sprechen wir hier nur von der Beringung !
Was die Blanks angeht,wäre es ja auch nochmal ein Thema.Aber darauf muss man jetzt auch nicht eingehen,ist ja keine Rutendiskussion.
Es geht mir eher um das Marketing,was hinter so moves steckt.
Weil das macht es ja möglich,der Kundschaft sowas dann zu verkaufen.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

Am Ende eh alles pupsegal.
Hier am Main gibts keine Fische - kann ich auch mit Kogha-Ruten angeln


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2022)

Das RutenHeckMeck is überflüssig,
Wenn man(n) die männlichste
Blech/Twisterpeitsche sein Eigen
nennt!!! 

R. S.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es denn eine Firma die ein ähnlich transparentes Marketing betreibt? Ich wüsste keine.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2022)

... Und der Basti tut mir leid wegen der Pläät... 


jkc schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Firma die ein ähnlich transparentes Marketing betreibt? Ich wüsste keine.


Profiblinker.

Da heisst / bedeutet "Marketing" allerdings,
dem Kunden keinen Schwachsinn anzudrehen.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Ja klar, und dann empfehlen die Mono zum Jiggen.


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann ja nur meine bescheidene Sicht kundtun. Zu den Zeiten gewisser Zeck gesponsorter Youtuber war Zeck für mich ein absolutes NoGo. Halt irgendwie auf dem Niveau der Dauerwerbesendungen im Nachtprogramm Tele5. Aufgrund der Grundeinstellung hab ich mir Zeck Produkte auch irgendwie nie näher angesehen, wenn ich was suchte.

Auch einige Sachen, die der Lütte von Zeck geschenkt bekam (aus dem Adventskalender) hauten mich nun gar nicht vom Hocker...gibts auch woanders genauso und meist günstiger...

Anscheinend hat man bei der Firma erkannt, dass sie bei den ambitionierten (und *zahlungswilligen) *Raubfischanglern so eher keinen Fuß in die Tür kriegen. Youtube Kiddies ohne Plan sichern eben nicht dauerhaft das Wachstum.

Also holt man sich unbestrittene Fachleute ihres Bereichs- Herrn Dietel, Herrn Hähnel und ...?! Werden wir ja sehen.

Damit kommen sie, wenn auch noch gute Produkte kommen, eben auch für neue Kunden in Betracht.

Aus meiner Sicht alles richtig gemacht.

Ist doch bei Seika und Veit Wilde bzw. mit FTM und Michael Kahlstadt ähnlich. Beide können angeln. Und haben mit ihren Ideen/ Produkten/ ihrer Zugkraft als "Star" aus einem Anfutter- und Madenhändler (korrekt??) eine durchaus achtbare Marke gemacht...

Wer Parallelen sieht...

Letztlich geht es darum, sich neue Kundengruppen zu erschließen und Geld zu verdienen. Wenn gute Produkte für die Kunden bei rum kommen...warum nicht...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (26. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Profiblinker.
> 
> Da heisst / bedeutet "Marketing" allerdings,
> dem Kunden keinen Schwachsinn anzudrehen.


Der war echt nicht schlecht.  

Über die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die fast schon mythische Blechpeitsche, kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, da ich noch nie eine gesehen habe, nichtmal von weitem. Glaube mittlerweile aber dass sie wirklich nur eine Legende aus längst vergangenen Angeltagen ist und ihre tatsächliche Existenz angezweifelt werden dürfte, es aber niemand tut, weil es Gotteslästerung gleich käme, die von einer höheren Macht mit mindestens 3.000 Schneidertagen bestraft wird.


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2022)

Mal ab vom Thema. Die Herren von Profiblinker sind zwar eine Zumutung, einige (viele) der Produkte aber durchaus sehr gut in der Praxis...beispielsweise kenne ich keinen anderen Anbieter von Jigköpfen mit einem vernünftigen Krautschutz! Und die Spinner von denen sind qualitativ gut und fängig, aber auch teuer...die Profiblinker Blinker sind ebenfalls gut und fängig...also absolute Idioten haben da nicht entwickelt...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (26. Oktober 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ab vom Thema. Die Herren von Profiblinker sind zwar eine Zumutung, einige (viele) der Produkte aber durchaus sehr gut in der Praxis...beispielsweise kenne ich keinen anderen Anbieter von Jigköpfen mit einem vernünftigen Krautschutz! Und die Spinner von denen sind qualitativ gut und fängig, aber auch teuer...die Profiblinker Blinker sind ebenfalls gut und fängig...also absolute Idioten haben da nicht entwickelt...



Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt und will es auch nicht so verstanden wissen. Hab mir den Shop mal angesehen und die haben wirklich sehr interessante Sachen. Über die Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich noch nichts davon in der Hand hatte. Lediglich das Auftreten von Herrn Lorkowski in den Videos finde ich teilweise grenzwertig.


----------



## Waidbruder (26. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Selbst mit der feinfühligsten Rute der Welt, verbessert man damit seine Wahrnehmung.


Ich behaupte mal: Bisse die man nur mit den Fingern fühlt sind keine Bisse, sondern gelangweilte Anstupser die man eh nicht bekommt!


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Das kann ich definitiv dementieren. Ich habe schon mehrere 80+ Zander gefangen, bei denen ich nicht sicher war ob ich mit dem Köder einfach nur ein Blatt eingesammelt habe, der erste stieg mangels Anhieb auch aus, fortan wurd das konsequent angeknüppelt und unter anderem ein über Zehn Jahre ungeschlagener PB war Resultat aus einem nicht vorhandenem Biss.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Das kann ich definitiv dementieren. Ich habe schon mehrere 80+ Zander gefangen, bei denen ich nicht sicher war ob ich mit dem Köder einfach nur ein Blatt eingesammelt habe, der erste Stieg mangels Anhieb auch aus, fortan wurd das konsequent angeknüppelt und unter anderem ein über Zehn Jahre ungeschlagener PB war Resultat aus einem nicht vorhandenem Biss.


Dito. 
Schon so viele kleinste Zupler angehauen mit dem Resultat Fisch. 
Da hab ich schon mehr Fische verloren, die so richtig reingebrettert sind und ich mich so derb erschrocken habe, dass kein Anhieb erfolgte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2022)

Hör schon auf Hanzz, Du fängst doch nur die Blindfische...

Als ich vor vielen Jahren anfing zu Spinnen, traf ich "El Gordo", Roland L. himself am Ufer des Rheins.

Er gab mir dann eine intensive, persönliche Einweisung in die Richtigen Techniken.

Später kam dann noch der Mischa dazu und alleine von seinen Bewegungen konnte ich mir sehr Viel abschauen.
Auch die Fingertechnik.

Aber um mit den harten Rucken Erfolg und Spass zu haben, braucht mann eine relativ
harte Rute, ein Lämmerschwanz bringt da wenig.
Ich habe viel ausprobiert und möchte Nichts anderes mehr machen. ( Spinnfischen mit recht rustikalem Gerät )

R. S.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Und die Empfehlung zu monofiler Schnur dafür teilst Du?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2022)

Nur in bestimmten Situationen.

Aber Leute, wer ständig an der Rute roppt wie ein Wilder ( Profiblinker jigging ), der is auch limitiert.

Mit "habe viel ausprobiert und will nichts anderes mehr machen" meinte ich das
Spinnen generell mit straffen Ruten, nich das ewige Reissen wie die Beiden das wohl immer noch ( ausschließlich ) machen.

Hab das oben mal korrigiert.

R. S. 
P. S. Bin auch kein "fanboy" von den P. B. 
Gummis, sondern breiter aufgestellt...


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2022)

Der Clou wäre ja Roland L. Bei der YPC.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hör schon auf Hanzz, Du fängst doch nur die Blindfische


Stimmt. 
Achte auf das Auge


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Der Clou wäre ja Roland L. Bei der YPC.


Also ne Ganztagsfolge? Ungeschnitten.


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Oktober 2022)

Dieser thread hat schon echt Tiefe und diverse Ebenen entwickelt !
Das Topic selber,Ruten und die Aufbauten,Profi Blinker beim YPC,blinde Fische,Finger in die Schnur = pro / con ?, ich bin jetzt schon Fan


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also ne Ganztagsfolge? Ungeschnitten.


Kommentiert durch ihn selbst und alle anderen Angelmethoden in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Oktober 2022)

Der Gedanke is schon fucking funny,muss man sagen  
Ich würde es sogar feiern,und vielleicht würde es sogar dafür sorgen, dass manche Parteien ihre Fehden begraben, und irgendwie friedlich zueinander finden.
Bin mir absolut sicher dass die PB Jungs extrem gute Angler sind.Und in vielerlei Hinsicht ja auch ohne Frage Pioniere,gerade was die Angelei mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch in D angeht.
Und wenn man dann sieht,wie die sich beispielsweise mit Uli Beyer online in die Haare gekriegt haben, obwohl die ja wirklich alle als junge Männer damals viel gemeinsam am Wasser waren,und auch bestimmt viel zusammen erlebt haben,is das aktuell doch eher traurig mit anzusehen 
Die könnten viel eher miteinander und voneinander profitieren,und coolen Kram zusammen machen.


----------



## bic zip (26. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Kommentiert durch ihn selbst


----------



## silverfish (26. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Lediglich das Auftreten von Herrn Lorkowski in den Videos finde ich teilweise grenzwertig.


Wieso ? Weil er die Wahrheit sagt. Oder weil er nicht so kriechend daher kommt wie Andere. Der Roland ist n grundehrlicher Typ und mit Kunstködern macht ihm niemand was vor. Die Fangerfolge von ihm und Micha sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Da standen ganz andere mit gequältem Gesicht neben ihnen am Wasser.


----------



## alexpp (26. Oktober 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Der Gedanke is schon fucking funny,muss man sagen
> Ich würde es sogar feiern,und vielleicht würde es sogar dafür sorgen, dass manche Parteien ihre Fehden begraben, und irgendwie friedlich zueinander finden.
> Bin mir absolut sicher dass die PB Jungs extrem gute Angler sind.Und in vielerlei Hinsicht ja auch ohne Frage Pioniere,gerade was die Angelei mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch in D angeht...


Ein riesen Arschloch ist und bleibt ein Arschloch, da würde eigentlich nur helfen, solche Gestalten von der Gesellschaft möglichst fernzuhalten, was natürlich nicht praktikabel ist. Ich hatte einige Jahre so einen auf der Arbeit. Für nicht Betroffene mag das sogar manchmal lustig sein, aber nicht, wenn man mit denen direkt zutun hat. Der "Mischa" scheint in Ordnung zu sein, der arme Kerl.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wieso ? Weil er die Wahrheit sagt. Oder weil er nicht so kriechend daher kommt wie Andere. Der Roland ist n grundehrlicher Typ und mit Kunstködern macht ihm niemand was vor. Die Fangerfolge von ihm und Micha sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Da standen ganz andere mit gequältem Gesicht neben ihnen am Wasser.


Nein weil er auftritt wie der Gott des Angelns höchstpersönlich, der im Alleinbesitz der universellen Weisheiten sämtlicher Geheimnisse des Kunstköderangelns ist, dieses oberlehrerhafte geht mir garnicht ab. Nach dem Motto, nur sein Weg ist der richtige und alles andere ist Blödsinn.

Noch dazu wirft er gerne auf plumpe Art und Weise nach der Konkurrenz mit Dreck. Ein gesunder Konkurrenzkampf belebt das Geschäft, trotzdem kann man sich mit gegenseitigem Respekt begegnen. 

Und nochmal, seine Kompetenz will ich ihm garnicht absprechen, darum geht es absolut nicht.


----------



## heinzi (27. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Nein weil er auftritt wie der Gott des Angelns höchstpersönlich, der im Alleinbesitz der universellen Weisheiten sämtlicher Geheimnisse des Kunstköderangelns ist, dieses oberlehrerhafte geht mir garnicht ab. Nach dem Motto, nur sein Weg ist der richtige und alles andere ist Blödsinn.
> 
> Noch dazu wirft er gerne auf plumpe Art und Weise nach der Konkurrenz mit Dreck. Ein gesunder Konkurrenzkampf belebt das Geschäft, trotzdem kann man sich mit gegenseitigem Respekt begegnen.
> 
> Und nochmal, seine Kompetenz will ich ihm garnicht absprechen, darum geht es absolut nicht.


Egal wie ich persönlich zu Roland Lorkowski und seinen Produkten stehe, aber er ist schon ein bisschen bekloppt. Ich hatte vor 3 Tagen im TV eine Reportage mit dem Titel "Auf der Jagd nach dem Riesenfisch" gesehen. Die Sendung war sicherlich schon älteren Datums. Aber darin ging es um den Wels, insbesondere in Spanien am Ebro. Der Reporter, selber Angler und weltweit auf der Suche nach Riesenfische hat darin nochmal klar gemacht, das der Wels ja kein Fisch der Region ist und hat die Frage gestellt, wie der Wels denn in den Ebro gekommen ist. Die Spur führte dann nach Deutschland, genauer nach Köln und noch genauer nach Roland Lorkowski. Roland wurde dann interviewt und erklärte, das er bei drei sehr frühen Reisen an den Ebro damals jeweils so etwa 10 Welse mitgenommen hat und diese in den Ebro ausgesetzt hat. Alles was es an Welse im Ebro heute gibt, gehe auf sein Konto, so Roland. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Zander im Ebro. Dann machte er noch vage Andeutungen dass das nicht alles gewesen sei. Wenn das stimmt, dann hat der schon einen am Geigenkasten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2022)

Und was wurde letztendlich daraus? 

Ein riesen Geschäft für Einheimische, Angelszene, Reisebranche, etc. 
Lohn und Brot für gesteigerten Tourismus in einer strukturarmen Region. 
Wer wäre denn sonst an diese faulschlammige Kloake gereist? 
Niemand. 
Der Ebro wurde somit zur Attraktion, wie hätte man den ungenießbaren Fischbestand besser genutzt? 
R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2022)

... Und dass man vom Threat-Titel so weit abkam, is auch nich so verwunderlich. 
Der Plääten-Seb interessiert gestandene Raubfisch Angler genauso wenig , wie ein Wilde, Dietmar oder Strehlow. 

Beliebig austauschbare WerbePuppen, Nachahmer und Marken-geschmierte Abverkäufer. 

UND das war nett formuliert

R. S.


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> ... Wenn das stimmt, dann hat der schon einen am Geigenkasten.


Wenn's nicht stimmt und er das nur behauptet, dann auch.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und was wurde letztendlich daraus?
> 
> Ein riesen Geschäft für Einheimische, Angelszene, Reisebranche, etc.
> Lohn und Brot für gesteigerten Tourismus in einer strukturarmen Region.
> ...


Hab ich schonmal irgendwann erwähnt. 
Wer betreibt die ganzen Camps? 
Deutsche und Polen. 
Glaub da kommt nicht viel den Einheimischen zu Gute. 
Es ist auf gar keinen Fall ein Riesen Geschäft für Einheimische. 
Und die feiern auch ganz sicher nicht Roland als den Sozialmessias.


----------



## degl (27. Oktober 2022)

.........gehts hier noch um Sebastian Hänel.......

gruß degl


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube es geht um Traffic und den liefern wir doch


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und was wurde letztendlich daraus?
> 
> Ein riesen Geschäft für Einheimische, Angelszene, Reisebranche, etc.
> Lohn und Brot für gesteigerten Tourismus in einer strukturarmen Region.
> ...


Und was würdest du dazu sagen, wenn jemand zum Beispiel im Rhein invasive Arten aussetzen würde, die das Gewässer Stück für Stück übernehmen, einheimische Arten verdrängen etc. pp. nur damit dann ein paar Angler egal von wo ne richtig schöne Gaudi haben?

Würde mich interessieren ob du dem dann auch so positiv gegenüber stehen würdest.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. Oktober 2022)

Aufgrund der ganzen Postings habe ich mir auch mal ein paar Profi Blinker Videos auf Youtube angeguckt. 
Gefällt mir. Finde ich wirklich gut.


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der ganzen Postings habe ich mir auch mal ein paar Profi Blinker Videos auf Youtube angeguckt.
> Gefällt mir. Finde ich wirklich gut.


Glaub ich nicht. Die Zeit, seit das Thema aufkam, reicht ja nicht mal für eines.


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Die Zeit, seit das Thema aufkam, reicht ja nicht mal für eines.


Wo er Recht hat....


----------



## heinzi (27. Oktober 2022)

degl schrieb:


> .........gehts hier noch um Sebastian Hänel.......
> 
> gruß degl


Wer ist das denn?


----------



## Angler2097 (27. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Angler2097 (27. Oktober 2022)




----------



## alexpp (27. Oktober 2022)

degl schrieb:


> .........gehts hier noch um Sebastian Hänel.......
> 
> gruß degl


Ist im Endeffekt nicht wirklich von Bedeutung in dem Zecken Kasperle Theater.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Und was würdest du dazu sagen, wenn jemand zum Beispiel im Rhein invasive Arten aussetzen würde, die das Gewässer Stück für Stück übernehmen, einheimische Arten verdrängen etc. pp. nur damit dann ein paar Angler egal von wo ne richtig schöne Gaudi haben?
> 
> Würde mich interessieren ob du dem dann auch so positiv gegenüber stehen würdest.


Nein, da hast Du wohl recht. 
Der Ebro ist allerdings eine stinkende Jauchegrube , die Spanier sind nich für 
eine ökologisch saubere Abwasserentsorgung berühmt. 
Wels und Zander sowie zig Tonnen Weiss Fisch und Karpfen lieben das aber...


----------



## alexpp (27. Oktober 2022)

Uih, im BA -> YPC Bass 2023 Thread kann es bezüglich Zeck noch heiter werden. Hat aber wieder nichts mit Hänel zu tun.


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Es ist auf gar keinen Fall ein Riesen Geschäft für Einheimische.
> Und die feiern auch ganz sicher nicht Roland als den Sozialmessias.


ja wer sich nicht selbst bewegt um seine Brötchen zu verdienen muß sich eben mit Krümeln zufrieden 
geben .


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Ebro ist allerdings eine stinkende Jauchegrube


ja und auch das hat der Roland in einem seiner Videos dokumentiert , ich würde nicht für Geld
und gute Worte freiwillig im Ebro ,Po oder der Rhone angeln .


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Uih, im BA -> YPC Bass 2023 Thread kann es bezüglich Zeck noch heiter werden. Hat aber wieder nichts mit Hänel zu tun.


Ich liebe unsere Nachbarn, auch wenn sie ein bisschen aufs AB herabschauen. Und ich liebe ihr gegenseitiges Gezicke und Hissy Fits wenns um ihre Helden oder kostbares JDM Zeugs geht.

 Ich liebe allerdings auch, das viele von ihnen Ahnung von ihrer Materie zu haben scheinen, und auch viel Wissenswertes zu verschiedenen Themen schreiben und vor allem diskutieren. Da könnten wir uns manchmal ne Scheibe von abschneiden, vielleicht kommt dann hier auch etwas mehr Leben in die Bude.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Ebro ist allerdings eine stinkende Jauchegrube


Davon hab ich allerdings nix gemerkt. 
Kann natürlich auch nicht für den gesamten Ebro sprechen. Aber wo wir waren hat nix gestunken, war nix schaumig oder so.


----------



## Matthias_R (27. Oktober 2022)

Hm.
Ich hab ein paar Wobbler und Spinjigs von Zeck, die laufen gut und liefern.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (28. Oktober 2022)

Zu Herr'n Lorkowski, Er ist *Gott* und* "Gott" *sei Dank sind ein großer Teil von uns *Atheisten. (fertig)*
Das bedeutet nicht das alle Profiblinkerprodukte nichts taugen oder ähnliches.

Zu Herr'n Hänel, für mich ein authentischer Angler dessen Videos ich damals lieber geschaut habe, aber wie bei *allen* ist durch die wachsende Größe und dem Bekanntheitsgrad der Kommerz in den Vordergrund gerutscht. 

Und jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen, diese selbsternannten und durch die Medien hochgepuschten "Profis" führen doch schon seit Jahren einen erbitterten Konkurrenzkampf um die jeweiligen Produkte im Raubfischsektor . Das sagt aber nicht's über Ihre anglerischen Fähigkeiten aus, wie in etlichen Filmen und Formaten wie z.B. der Profi Liga zu sehen war sind Großfische und Masse eben nicht der Alltag. Und ich behaupte das viele von uns genauso "Profis" sind  nur eben nicht so bekannt, ekelhaft finde ich oft nur die Art und Weise einiger dieser Medienprofis wie Sie sich über uns alle stellen. Sie stehen halt alle unter Druck da es eine breite Palette an Produkten gibt und unzählige Anbieter in einem Sektor sind.

Zum Thema Herr Zeck macht doch alles richtig diese bekannten Angler aufzunehmen ,die sich mit Ihren ehemaligen *Geschäfts*- Partnern getrennt haben. Dietel nicht mehr bei Shimano und Hänel feist ausgetrickst. Dennoch werden beide Ihren Weg gehen und für uns bei Zeck Produkte entwickeln die wir konsumieren werden nicht alle von uns aber ein Teil davon , der andere Teil bei Profiblinker, LMAB, Seika und anderen. Und mit zu Gute kommen meine ich das wir uns frei auswählen können welche Produkte für uns durch die massig kleinen Werbefilmchen interessant sind.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Anbietern für Ihre jeweilige Kundschaft weiterhin viel Erfolg.
Euch erholsame Tage am Wasser und allen vor allem Gesundheit.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. Oktober 2022)

Früher hieß es, der Köder müsse dem Fisch gefallen, nicht dem Angler. Das scheint heute anders. 
Mich befremdet das Hypen von Marken (auch jenseits des Angelns...). Ich habe das Gefühl, für dumm verkauft zu werden, wenn nach einem Fangerfolg der Protagonist in die Kamera hyperventiliert: "voll reininhaliert, den xxx-blabla-shad von yyyy." 
Den Fischen ist egal, was auf dem Köder steht, oder auf der Rolle.
Wichtig sind Aktion, Lauftiefe und Flugeigenschaften beim Köder, und ein dem Angler passender Kompromiss zwischen 
Sensibilität und Steifheit der Rute mit entsprechendem Wurfgewicht.
Der Tackledealer meines Vertrauens hat halt silent twichbaits von Zeck da hängen. Die Marke ist mir Wumpe, es ging mir um kleine Twichbaits, die sich gut führen lassen und nicht rasseln (ich glaube, das mit dem Rasseln durchschauen die Fische in unserem gut beangelten Revier).
Und meine Hechtrute ist auch von Zeck, und ich kann damit mein Zeug weit rausballern, und mit 95-cm-Fisch wird sie sehr spielend fertig. 
Wenn ich Tackle Kauf, sind mir die Eigenschaften und der Preis wichtig.
Der Rest ist egal.


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Früher hieß es


Wackelt nix, beisst nix.


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2022)

Dass der Köder dem Fisch gefallen muss und nicht dem Angler und dass das stark vernachlässigt wird, wäre ein gesondertes Thema.
Wie oft habe ich mittlerweile Köder von sonst wo importiert, weil es sie nur kurz gab, die aber fangen wie Sau.

Vieles, was innovativ und fängig und günstig ist, verschwindet schnell wieder...der x-te Shad, den irgendein "Star" auf den Markt kippt, hilft mir aber ebenso wenig weiter wie der x-te Wobbler im 3D Design, bei Mondeslicht aus edelster Hartplastik in großen ruhmreichen China gedengelt...

Und ob der 23711. Boilie, den irgendein Influencer aus edelsten Zutaten in der heimischen Küche anrührt, nun plötzlich jeden Karpfen in den Fressrauch versetzt, so dass er freiwillig das Wasser auf einer Futterspur verlässt, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln...

Aber das wäre ein gesondertes Thema...


----------



## Matthias_R (28. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Und was würdest du dazu sagen, wenn jemand zum Beispiel im Rhein invasive Arten aussetzen würde, die das Gewässer Stück für Stück übernehmen, einheimische Arten verdrängen etc. pp. nur damit dann ein paar Angler egal von wo ne richtig schöne Gaudi haben?
> 
> Würde mich interessieren ob du dem dann auch so positiv gegenüber stehen würdest.


Nun ja, mit der Grundel haben wir ja eine dominante invasive Art. Muss man also was draus machen. Grundeln schmecken ausgesprochen lecker, und so könnte man ein Grundel-catch-and-cook-Camp ins Leben rufen. Mit einer Challenge, wer das beste Rezept hat, oder so. Der Drill ist ja nicht so spektakulär wie beim Wels.
Wäre natürlich nichts für die Vertreter der strengen C+R-Lehre, wie es wohl auch ein gewisser Herr L. ist.


----------



## marcus7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Unvergessen bleibt auch ein Video von Roland, wo sein Verein ein kleines Gewässer mit Zucht-Refos besetzt hat.

Roland wollte zeigen das auch Forellen auf seine Gummis stehen.

Hat er dann auch gezeigt, aber alle Zucht-Forellen - nach ausgiebiger Kamera-Präsentation - wieder freigelassen.

Hat nicht lange gedauert, da kam ein Aufseher und hat ihn zurechtgewiesen dass das so nicht geht.

Sein Fazit war sinngemäß: Keiner außer ich fängt Forellen, alle nur neidisch auf mich. 

Köstlich


----------



## heinzi (28. Oktober 2022)

Die Tackle Industrie erfindet doch jedes Jahr das Angelequipment neu. Um halt die Angelwelt auch davon zu unterrichten braucht es halt einen Messias, sprich Markenrepräsentanten und Teamangler. Doof ist nur, das die Fische die selben bleiben und das nicht mitbekommen, das sie nun besser zu fangen sein müssen. 
Was ich sagen will ist: Der Angler und sein Geschick und Kenntnis bestimmen den Fang und das schon seit Jahrhunderten, die Rute und Rolle nur das wie. Die teuerste Rute und Rolle in den Händen eines Anfängers bringt lang nicht so viel wie das billigste Equipment in den Händen eines erfahrenen Anglers. 
Ich glaube hier im Board gibt es genug erfahrene Angler, die sich hinter den extrovertierten und rumposaunenden Teamanglern nicht zu verstecken brauchen.


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2022)

Gehört zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber im weitesten Sinne ja doch. Soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, ging der Zanderhype ums Faulenzen und Jiggen mit Jörg Strehlow los. Der predigte anfangs in seinem Buch noch sinngemäß "Köderwahnsinn ist unnötig, Farbwahnsinn noch mehr, wichtiger ist die Stelle und die Führung", brachte aber später dann doch eigene Gummifische mit Balzer (??), die Kaulis. Und eigene Ruten.

*Alle, die danach kamen, ob Hähnel, Wilde oder sonst wer, stellen eigentlich nur Variationen und Nachahmungen dessen dar, was Strehlow populär gemacht hat! *Wahrscheinlich hat er es nicht mal erfunden? Keine Ahnung.

Und weil es faulenzende und jiggende Zander"päbste" wie Sand am Meer gibt, ist die Selbstdarstellung umso schlimmer, finde ich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Zeck sollte sein Geld lieber in Form von Qualitätsprodukten an den Kunden weiterleiten, anstatt damit irgendwelche Influencer ins Boot zu holen.


Ich glaube der Begriff Influencer gilt weder für Dietel, noch für Sebastian Hänel. Denn Beide sind langjährig bekannte und versierte Angler, die schon einen Bekanntheitsgrad hatten als es Begriffe wie Influencer noch nicht gegeben hat.

Zeck hatte sich mit der Gründung der Raubfisch-Range zuerst mit jungen Influencern einen Namen gemacht. Das hat nicht jedem gefallen und da hat auch die Glaubwürdigkeit für viele gefehlt. jetzt wechselt man zu bekannten und geschätzten Anglern, die tatsächlich helfen können, die Produktrange zu verbessern. Dadurch geht man auf die vorher gestellt Kritik ein. Ich denke aus Sicht von Zeck wird hier gerade vieles richtig gemacht. Definitiv ein guter Schachzug.

Was jetzt meine persönlichen Sympathien gegenüber manchen Anglern angeht, mag das vielleicht noch eine andere Baustelle sein.
Sebastian hat bei mir die Sympathien verspielt als er uns vor einem Interview abwertend als Puff-Angler betitelt hat, weil wir in den Niederlanden angeln.

By the Way: Sebastian ist bei Zanderkant weg, weil es wohl Stress zwischen ihm und Feist gegeben hat. Was da los war? Keine Ahnung, es wird ja quasi nur angedeutet. Spielt auch keine Rolle. Da ist der Weg zu Zeck allerdings nur eine logische Konsequenz, schließlich wurde die Zanderkant 2.0 ja auch über Zecks Produktionsstätten abgewickelt. Man kennt die gemeinsame Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Die Tackle Industrie erfindet doch jedes Jahr das Angelequipment neu. Um halt die Angelwelt auch davon zu unterrichten braucht es halt einen Messias, sprich Markenrepräsentanten und Teamangler. Doof ist nur, das die Fische die selben bleiben und das nicht mitbekommen, das sie nun besser zu fangen sein müssen.
> Was ich sagen will ist: Der Angler und sein Geschick und Kenntnis bestimmen den Fang und das schon seit Jahrhunderten, die Rute und Rolle nur das wie. Die teuerste Rute und Rolle in den Händen eines Anfängers bringt lang nicht so viel wie das billigste Equipment in den Händen eines erfahrenen Anglers.
> Ich glaube hier im Board gibt es genug erfahrene Angler, die sich hinter den extrovertierten und rumposaunenden Teamanglern nicht zu verstecken brauchen.


Na ja, es gibt schon viel echte Weiterentwicklung. Vielleicht nicht so viel, wie die Werbefilmchen der Yt-Protagonisten suggerieren, aber manches doch.
Die Jigspinner als Barschköder, die auftreibenden Gummiköder, dünne hochfeste, glatte Schnüre, mit denen man sehr weit werfen kann, usw.
Das steigert alles die Möglichkeiten. Es fängt natürlich nicht allein, das muß der Angler machen.
Aber mit nem Jigspinner kann ich einen Spinnköder an Stellen anbieten, die ich zumindest von Land mit einem herkömmlichen Spinner nicht anbieten kann, und die auftreibenden Gummis haben sehr viel Potential.


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Na ja, es gibt schon viel echte Weiterentwicklung... Jigspinner als Barschköder...



Da möchte ich mal einhaken: Jigspinner sind, entgegen auch meines bisherigen Wissenstandes, nix Neues! Ich kenne einen Laden, da hängen die in kleinen Größen und hatte noch Preisschilder in DM... irgendwann kam aber der Hype auf, dass die Dinger auch Barsche fangen. Auch der Raubfischspezialist hat die Dinger schon ewig im Shop...

Also furchtbar neu sind die Teile nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mal einhaken: Jigspinner sind, entgegen auch meines bisherigen Wissenstandes, nix Neues! Ich kenne einen Laden, da hängen die in kleinen Größen und hatte noch Preisschilder in DM... irgendwann kam aber der Hype auf, dass die Dinger auch Barsche fangen. Auch der Raubfischspezialist hat die Dinger schon ewig im Shop...
> 
> Also furchtbar neu sind die Teile nicht.


Die hießen damals Rapfenbleie. Da habe ich mir Mal welche für 1 - 2€ (soweit ich mich Erinnere) mitgenommen. Ladenhüter waren das.
2 Jahre später gab es den Jig Spinner und er war (zu Recht) in aller Munde.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Jigspinner sind, entgegen auch meines bisherigen Wissenstandes, nix Neues


Richtig, ich habe meine ersten Jigspinner vor ca. 30 Jahren beim Stollenwerk gekauft.
Nur weil die gerade gehyped werden, glauben die Leute das wäre etwas Neues.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2022)

marcus7 schrieb:


> Unvergessen bleibt auch ein Video von Roland, wo sein Verein ein kleines Gewässer mit Zucht-Refos besetzt hat.
> 
> Roland wollte zeigen das auch Forellen auf seine Gummis stehen.
> 
> ...


Das war nich Gummi, das waren die kleinsten Prolex auf maximaldistanz. 
Während die Vereinskollegen nix fingen, biss es bei Roland wie blöde. 
Und das die Forellchen ( keine deutlich über 30)  schonend zurückgesetzt wurden, passte dem ehem. Vorstand hält nich... 

Das war purer Neid, Vereinskollege hatte vorher höflich nachgefragt, wies geht. 

Der Ex Vorstand hat unnötig gestresst. 

R. S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig, ich habe meine ersten Jigspinner vor ca. 30 Jahren beim Stollenwerk gekauft.
> Nur weil die gerade gehyped werden, glauben die Leute das wäre etwas Neues.



Wir sind halt Dinosaurier und verstehen nichts von moderner Highend-Angelködertechnik - von deren Preisen noch viel weniger 

https://www.gerlinger.de/illex-deracoup-3-4oz

Solche Dinger gibt es gefühlt schon ewig (für viel weniger Geld) - sogar von Profi Blinker  

Quasi ein uralter Hut.

Auftreibende Gummis braucht man potenziell auch nicht, sofern man Tipup-/Standup-Köpfe verwendet und keine Methoden mit abgekoppeltem Gewicht (Chebu etc.) fischt.

Grundkontakt-Arsch-Hochhaltegummis sind darum auch nichts Neues - auch solche Köpfe gab es schon lange vor Auftreibe-Ködern.


----------



## Harrie (28. Oktober 2022)

Das Rad wird doch alle paar Jahre Neu erfunden (in der Angelindustrie).
Wie lange (Jahre) gibt es schon Spinnerbaits und der Bleikopfspinner wird die nächsten Jahre bestimmt Neu erfunden.


----------



## Seele (28. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wir sind halt Dinosaurier und verstehen nichts von moderner Highend-Angelködertechnik - von deren Preisen noch viel weniger
> 
> https://www.gerlinger.de/illex-deracoup-3-4oz
> 
> ...


Waaas, Bitte? 18 Euro für nen Jig-Spinner? Das ist einfach unverschämt
Kriegste für unter 50 Cent beim Chinesen.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Waaas, Bitte? 18 Euro für nen Jig-Spinner? Das ist einfach unverschämt
> Kriegste für unter 50 Cent beim Chinesen....



Krass, näch? 

Darum postete ich das - da kann man echt vom Glauben abfallen (vor allem angesichts dieses Winz-Dingens) 

Jedoch: Würde es nicht geben, wenn das keiner kaufen würde.

Warum das jemand kauft, kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen. Entweder zu viel Geld, zu wenig Ahnung oder beides davon gleichzeitig


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Das Rad wird doch alle paar Jahre Neu erfunden (in der Angelindustrie).
> Wie lange (Jahre) gibt es schon Spinnerbaits und der Bleikopfspinner wird die nächsten Jahre bestimmt Neu erfunden.



Spinnerbaits kannte schon die DDR, zumindest sind sie in alten Ostbüchern drin!!!

Übrigens auch Drop Shot, nur fischte man das damals als "Paternostermontage" mit Wurm oder sogar lebigem Fisch!!


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Waaas, Bitte? 18 Euro für nen Jig-Spinner? Das ist einfach unverschämt
> Kriegste für unter 50 Cent beim Chinesen.....



Die von Ali und Wish laufen aber nicht ;-) , aber für 3-4 Euro gibts brauchbare...18€? Hmm, also die hat eine japanische jungfräuliche Geisha im Lichte des aufgehenden Vollmondes unter Kirschbäumen am Hang des heiligen Fuji aus alten Samuraischwertern erschaffen... oder es verdient sich jemand damit mehr als nur eine goldene Nase....wer könnte das nur sein?


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

Vermutlich ein koksendes Flaschengeist-Tamagotchi, das elysisch triumphierend über den Dispokredit-Leichenbergen von Elite-Spinnfischern schwebt und sich dabei donnernd einen lacht


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Krass, näch?
> 
> Darum postete ich das - da kann man echt vom Glauben abfallen (vor allem angesichts dieses Winz-Dingens)
> 
> ...


Ich habe diese Illex-Teile. Die sind schon Lackgesoffen-teuer, aaaaber die haben ein richtig schönes Bewegungsmuster. Da flattert nicht nur (wie bei eigentlich allen anderen dieser Sorte) das Blättchen, sondern der ganze Jigspinner vibriert extrem, fast wie ein Wobbler.
Ich habe mit den Teilen extrem gut gefangen und wollte mir immer mal noch welche holen. Habs aber aufgrund des Preises nie gemacht. Die werden gehütet wie Schätze


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> sondern der ganze Jigspinner vibriert extrem, fast wie ein Wobbler.



Wenn ich so einen Effekt will, nehme ich einen bezahlbaren Lipless Crank und verpasse dem per Kugellager-Wirbel ein Spinnerblatt am Hintern. Bauchdrilling entsprechend größer wählen und hat.

Mehr Druckwelle geht fast nicht mehr - für viel weniger Geld als der Illex-Preis und individuell konfigurierbar.

Wenn auch noch zusätzlich Lärm gewünscht sein sollte, nen Lipless mit Rasseln nehmen.

Gibt daher für mich keinerlei Grund, dieses völlig überteuerte llex-Teil zu kaufen - was will ich mit nem Köder, bei dem ich mich aufgrund des Preises nicht traue, den ins Wasser zu feuern.

Der fängt dann nur Staub und keine Fische.


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2022)

Bestimmte teure Teile fangen wirklich gut. 
Illex hat da ja auch seine Marketingfiguren. 
Die fangen damit halt die Fuffi Barsche. 
Wobei Illex Köder wie z. B. der Squirrel oder ein Magic Slim Shad mir auch schon nette Fische gebracht haben. 
Der Slim Shad war bis vor einiger Zeit auch gar nicht so teuer. Aber Illex hat die Preise angezogen. So ein SQ kostet jetzt auch 18 bis 20 Euro. 
Um den Bogen zu Zeck zu kriegen. 
Der Hitch. Manche sagen ne Squirrel Kopie. 
Gab's bis vor kurzem für 10 oder 12 Euro. 
Zeck hat aber im Oktober auch Preise angezogen. Kostet jetzt 14 bis 15.
Und so ein Squirrel hat geilere Farben, sieht hochwertiger aus und ist unbestritten ein guter Twitchbait. 
Aber ob es letztendlich die Fische interessiert. 

Manche Sachen sind einfach nice to have. 
N guter Whiskey kostet auch und da trinkt man am Abend 2 Gläser für 20 Euro. 
N Jägi für 6,99 die Pulle macht auch blau. 
Was ich sagen will, man gibt oft Geld für Sachen aus, die man eigentlich nicht braucht, aber Spaß machen. 

Und genau wie der Whiskey ist so n Köder dann irgendwann weg, weil man ihn irgendwo geparkt hat. 

In der Regel halt ich auch Ausschau nach gut und günstig. Nur manchmal wird der Geist schwach.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Oktober 2022)

Im Grunde tun die Geschäfts- und Marketingleute das, was in ihrer Stellenbeschreibung steht: Geld erwirtschaften. 
Die Methoden sind vielleicht manchmal grenzwertig aber letztlich sind sie wohl oft dazu gezwungen, weil der Markt begrenzt und hart umkämpft ist. 
Für uns als Kundschaft ist es nicht schlecht, Konkurrenz bedeutet Vielfalt, sorgt der Kartellwirtschaft vor und verhindert explodierende Preise. Wem das alles gegen den Strich geht, der kauft eben woanders. 

Wenn Zeck versucht, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, indem bekannte Figuren verpflichtet werden und der Effekt schon bevor es richtig losgeht hunderte Seiten in den einschlägigen Portalen füllt, hat sich das Ganze doch für die Firma gelohnt. 
So wird auch Potenzial für Innovationen frei, die Evo Cat Ruten z.B. .... finde ich persönlich wirklich zum Sabbern. Wenn die nur annähernd so gut sind wie versprochen  mein lieber Scholli.


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2022)

Die ersten Rückmeldungen im Wallerforum dazu sind ernüchternd, leider, aber natürlich noch nicht sehr umfassend.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Oktober 2022)

Oh, echt? Das wäre aber schade.
Wie heißt das Forum?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Oktober 2022)

So, ich habe die Zeilen jetzt mal überflogen. Habe ich es richtig verstanden?

Sebastian ist in die Jauche am Ebro gefallen und Roland ist sich sicher, ihn mit einem Profiblinker fangen zu können. Streitet darüber aber noch mit Ulli, weil der von sich behauptet, dies besser zu können. Zeitgleich sind Veit und Dietmar eingeschnappt weil sie von Carsten nicht gefragt wurden.   

Ist mir alles zu hoch, ich gehe jetzt 

PS: Falls ich den Sebastian am Haken haben sollte, wo muss ich ihn abliefern?


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Falls ich den Sebastian am Haken haben sollte, wo muss ich ihn abliefern?



Nicht abliefern. Er hat doch erst ganz neu bei Zeck angefangen und hat daher noch Schonzeit!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oh, echt? Das wäre aber schade.
> Wie heißt das Forum?


Wallerforum.com


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So wird auch Potenzial für Innovationen frei, die Evo Cat Ruten z.B. .... finde ich persönlich wirklich zum Sabbern. Wenn die nur annähernd so gut sind wie versprochen mein lieber Scholli.



Auf Versprechungen gebe ich persönlich gar nichts. Die meisten von mir bislang begrabbelten Zeck-Ruten sind mir zu weich/ungiftig, da sind mir meine Xtrafast-Sportex viel lieber.

Bin generell extrem marketingresistent und nur sehr schwer anfixbar. Bei den Evo Cat sehe ich jetzt auf den ersten Blick nichts, das bei mir ansatzweise Haben-Wollen auslöst.

Weder in puncto WG noch Länge noch Konstruktion - schwere Ruten mit Uptide-Teilung (generell geile Aktion!) in den WG-Bereichen der Zecks habe ich auch schon.

Was daran innovativ sein soll, erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. 

Bewerbung mit Beifang-Drillspaß-Blahhh schreckt mich auch eher ab - bei einer Wallerspinne zählt für mich Endgegner-Headroom bei noch erträglichem Gewicht und auch in diesem Fall maximaler Taktilität. 

Ein Beifang-Hechtlein surft dann eben, so what. Schnellstens zurück mit ins Wasser und weiter in Richtung 2m+.

Habe inzwischen eine vollständige WG-Range-Abdeckung für meine Zwecke und bin damit zu 120 % zufrieden. Inkl. Waller- und Bigbait-Spinnen.

Evtl. auch, weil ich vor jeder Neuanschaffung sehr lange recherchiere, vergleiche und dann ganz gezielt kaufe. Habe darum keine einzige Spinnrute, die mir nicht mehr gefällt. Nehme ich von mir aus alle mit ins Grab.

Ruten sind für mich reine Werkzeuge: Entweder passen die für meine individuellen Zwecke - oder eben nicht.

Mir vollkommmen egal, was da draufsteht. Für meine Zwecke/Vorlieben bin ich einfach halt bei Sportex bislang am häufigsten fündig geworden. Mehr nicht.

Hat mit Fanboy-Tum überhaupt nichts zu tun - nur mit reinem individuellem Brauchen-Können für gezielte Anwendung. Wäre ich da bei anderen Herstellern genau so passend fündig geworden, würde ich eben diese fischen. War halt bislang bei zahllosen Vergleichen fast nicht der Fall.

Weiß nicht, welche Spinnruten-Heerscharen ich im Lauf der Jahrzehnte schon mal begrabbelt habe in Läden, auf Messen usw.

Irgendwann wird man da nur noch sehr schwer beeindruckbar und steht der ganzen Sache mit einem Mix aus relaxt und kritisch gegenüber.

Da nimmt man dann einfach eine beliebige Spinne in die Hand, schüttelt die Spitze ein paar Mal - und weiß gefühlsmäßig sofort, ob das was für einen ist oder nicht.

Für mich zählt daher schon lange nur noch, was ich live in die Hand nehme (inkl. angeschraubter Eigen-Rolle) und 1:1 für meine individuellen Zwecke beurteile - da kann jemand im Vorfeld labern, was er will.

Auch im Fall von Sportex-Ruten - auch bei diesem Hersteller gibt es mehr als genug, mit dem ich gar nichts anfangen kann.

Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass das dann schlecht wäre -nur eben nichts für mich. Je genauer man weiß, was man will und mag, desto einfacher werden derlei Beurteilungen allgemein.

Irgendwelche Neuheiten-Infos besagen für mich daher nur, dass es eben dies und das nun auch gibt. Rein faktisch, keinerlei Grund für irgendwelche Emotionen (bei so ungelegten Eiern reine Energieverschwendung).

Die kommen dann beim Angeln, wenn ein ganz gezielt gewähltes Ding dann exakt so performt wie angedacht und schon allein die Bedienung einen Höllenspaß macht.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Oktober 2022)

Vollkommen nachvollziehbar. 

Mir fehlt halt die Erfahrung, ganz besonders im Bereich Spinfish und ich bin dementsprechend null marketingresistent und sehr empfänglich für vollmundige Lobeshymnen.

Aber die Idee einer welstauglichen und trotzdem gewichtsmäßig erträglichen Rute mit optionalen Beifanggroßhechten....Das klingt einfach zu reizvoll. 

Obwohl die Vernunft ganz klar sagt: die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und können das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Wahrscheinlich gibt es ähnliche Ruten schon lange von mehreren Herstellern zum halben Preis. Da machste nix....


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wir sind halt Dinosaurier und verstehen nichts von moderner Highend-Angelködertechnik - von deren Preisen noch viel weniger
> 
> https://www.gerlinger.de/illex-deracoup-3-4oz
> 
> Solche Dinger gibt es gefühlt schon ewig (für viel weniger Geld) - sogar von Profi Blinker


Hallo

ich als Opa-Dinosaurier  würde auch nie im Leben 18 Euro für so ein Dingens ausgeben, auch nicht die Hälfte.
Vor ein paar Jahren haute der Gerlinger solch ähnliche Köder zum Sonderpreis raus. Kosteten damals so zwischen 3 und 4,50 Euro. Da habe ich ein paar genommen, fliegen sehr weit, die Drillinge sind allerdings etwas mickrig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber die Idee einer welstauglichen und trotzdem gewichtsmäßig erträglichen Rute mit optionalen Beifanggroßhechten....Das klingt einfach zu reizvoll.


Da bin ich dabei!
Ich habe die gleiche Rute wie Pirsch Hirsch, er in 2,70m ich in 2,40m. (hat ca.160€ gekostet)
Eine Sportex Magnus Spin, die ursprünglich zum Heilbutt Spinnen konzipiert wurde.
Die meinige wiegt mit 220gr. etwa soviel wie eine normale Hechtspinnrute, Rolle ist eine 5000er Cabo (400gr.), das Gespann ist so gewichtsmäßig fast nicht zu unterbieten.
Früher bin ich da mit ca.1000gr. Gesamtgewicht unterwegs gewesen!
Leider ist es aber wirklich so, dass ein 1m Hecht an dem Teil einfach eingekurbelt werden kann, ebenso auch kleinere Waller.
Alternativ kann ich auch die Fox Terminator Bigbait empfehlen, ist ebenso sehr taktil und auch im Bereich von ca.200gr..(200€)

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (28. Oktober 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Die von Ali und Wish laufen aber nicht ;-) , aber für 3-4 Euro gibts brauchbare...18€? Hmm, also die hat eine japanische jungfräuliche Geisha im Lichte des aufgehenden Vollmondes unter Kirschbäumen am Hang des heiligen Fuji aus alten Samuraischwertern erschaffen... oder es verdient sich jemand damit mehr als nur eine goldene Nase....wer könnte das nur sein?


Doch in großer Menge direkt beim Hersteller geht das. Glaub mir bei Wish und Aliexpress ist immer noch anständig Marge drauf.


----------



## Harrie (28. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wallerforum.com


Moin jkc,
ich finde dort leider nichts.
kann Du das mal beschreiben, was dort über die Rute geteilt wird.
Gerne auch per PN wenn es hier nicht passen sollte.


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Doch in großer Menge direkt beim Hersteller geht das. Glaub mir bei Wish und Aliexpress ist immer noch anständig Marge drauf.



Ja ok. Ich dachte an 1-10 für den persönlichen Bedarf.


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Oktober 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Hm.
> Ich hab ein paar Wobbler und Spinjigs von Zeck, die laufen gut und liefern.



Bei uns der Postbote läuft und liefert auch,is schon ne Leistung 

Dennis Knoll ich verstehe Deinen Punkt, trotzdem sind die alle in gewisser Weise das geworden, was man heutzutage einen"Influencer" nennt.
Denn diese Bezeichnung gab es ja ebenfalls nicht, ebenso wie das Internet in dem Maße wie es uns heutzutage zur Verfügung steht,mit sozialen Medien,Youtube und Co..
In diesem Sinne ändern sich halt die Berufe und Bezeichnungen.
Also ja,in meinen Augen sind solche Leute Markenbotschafter, Influencer, Werbefiguren,oder wie auch immer man die nennen mag


----------



## Matthias_R (28. Oktober 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bei uns der Postbote läuft und liefert auch,is schon ne Leistung


Ich wohne ländlich, da kommt der Postbote mit dem Auto.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Waaas, Bitte? 18 Euro für nen Jig-Spinner? Das ist einfach unverschämt
> Kriegste für unter 50 Cent beim Chinesen.....


... Und das gezeigte Produkt wird Mglw. Dort sogar gefertigt... 

Der aufgerufene Preis is absoluter Wucher und ein Witz.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2022)

Davon mal ab,

dass man seine eigene Marke verlässt und sich einem Arbeitgeber unterordnet, klingt nicht nach ausreichendem Erfolg in der Selbstständigkeit.

Ich finde , dass die bekannten Personen eher "abgenutzt" sind.
Ich traue denen keine Innovationen mehr zu.
Plääten-Seb is ja auch nur die anglerische Kopie vom alten Strehlow.
Die Köder form war auch schon da.

Wen soll das noch hinterm Ofen vorlocken?

Anfänger vllt.

R. S.  8


----------



## thanatos (29. Oktober 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die hießen damals Rapfenbleie. Da habe ich mir Mal welche für 1 - 2€ (soweit ich mich Erinnere) mitgenommen. Ladenhüter waren das.


ja so hießen sie - waren aber weit weg davon - ein echtes ungarisches Rapfenblei ist ein rot lackiertes Birnenblei
mit ´ner durchgehenden Achse , an der Spitze die Schnur und am dicken Ende der Haken . musste Hight Speed
eingekurbelt werden ,denn den Reitz machte die Vakuumblase .


hanzz schrieb:


> Die fangen damit halt die Fuffi Barsche.


Wenn die " Fuffi Barsche " da sind und in Laune sind tut es jeder x beliebige Blinker -Spinner oder
Wobbler auch .


----------

